# Spring clean - Mk2 Golf Gti content.



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi guys,

Here's my 1990 Oak Green Golf Gti 16v with only 104k and my absolute obsession. It's what is known in the DUB fraternity as an OEM+ example with just suspension and wheel modifications. The rest of the car is as it left Wolfsburg 22 years ago. I spend far to much time cleaning and not driving this car having covered just 800 miles in 18 months just too and from shows.

I had a few people PM me over the winter asking where the pic's of my car had gone from a thread I started about this time last year. I had a clear out in my photobucket account and they got deleted. Anyway my car's spent the winter away at my folks garage and just been taxed and MOT'd for the Spring/Summer and returned home.

I bought a few new products over the winter and gave it it's 1st clean y'day as I had a day off. I did nothing major as it was already in good shape from last year.

All applied by hand...

Fresh Coat of Dodo's SN.
Sealed with Wolfgangs deep gloss paint sealnant.
Cleaned plastics with Black WOW.
Glass cleaned with Dodo's Clearly Menthol.
BBS S/S dishes with Dodo's SN fine cut metal polish.
Tyres dressed with Megs hot shine.

Here's some pic's - Apologises for them being all of the same side of the car space is pretty tight where I live so get took them where it was parked.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Very clean, gorgeous mate.


----------



## Z3i (Mar 18, 2010)

Very clean, love the number plate


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh that's simply flawless! Love it. Beautiful colour and in perfect condition.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks superb, by far the best colour on Mk2 GTis...IMO of course


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Lovely example dude. Real minter.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

:argie: :argie: :argie:

S T U N N I N G ! :thumb:


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very very very nice, love the MK2's, those wheels are stunning and i love the way she sits!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing mate love it :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Pefect :thumb:


----------



## D4N91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Very clean always liked the mk1 &2 golfs


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mint Car love the old skool


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome car dude:thumb: :argie::argie:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Incredible. Not sure if I've commented on your car before. Do you live in Solihull?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im loving that fair play fella.
my god it looks low


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Perfect mate 

By the way, did you pick that up from Kiddy?


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys...

Yes I'm based in Solihull although the car spends most if it's time in Balsall Commen at my in-laws. 

And no the car's not from Kiddy - The cars had 4 owners and I bought it from a chap in Northamptonshire 19 months ago.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

HOT DAM- thats awesome :thumb:


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

That just looks brilliant!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

What a nice MK2 Gti!! Love it!!


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks again for all the comments guys. I'll post some interior shots up later..


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

cooler than the other side of your pillow mate.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Stunning.Nice to see other Dubbers on here.Will you be taking this to Early Edition?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

lovely mk2 - one of my fave cars and I'd love to own one

but it would have to have original wheels and not be lowered that much !


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Pure filth well done keeping that looking awesome.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, looks amazing


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

country boy said:


> Stunning.Nice to see other Dubbers on here.Will you be taking this to Early Edition?


No mate It's the day I come back from holiday. I'll be at the GTI Spring festival at Santa Pod the week after though.


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Justa said:


> lovely mk2 - one of my fave cars and I'd love to own one
> 
> but it would have to have original wheels and not be lowered that much !


Cheers mate - I've got a perfect OME set of BBS RA's at my folks garage and the OME suspension set up. As I said I've gone for the OME+ look with the coilover suspension and a set of 8.5x15 BBS RM's which IMO (of course) is perfection on the Mk2 and the cost close to £2k to build with tyres.

If I ever decide to part with the car though the new owner will have a choice of which spec he prefers as I know most folk especially collectors will want 100% OME..


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice ,original car,nice and crisp


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks stunning like that alot mate.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Luke-Avfc said:


> No mate It's the day I come back from holiday. I'll be at the GTI Spring festival at Santa Pod the week after though.


Are'nt they both on April 22nd?


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

country boy said:


> Are'nt they both on April 22nd?


I thought Early Edition was the 15th?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Luke-Avfc said:


> I thought Early Edition was the 15th?


No definetly the 22nd,just checked on Edition 38.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful :thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

country boy said:


> No definetly the 22nd,just checked on Edition 38.


I didn't realise they were both the same day..

I'll be doing Inters anyway always like the strip action at Santa Pod.


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely STUNNING :argie:

Fancy a swap? :lol:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh dear, I think I've had an accident in my pants. Stunning car, I used to have one the same colour which was completely standard. God do I miss it. There isn't any modern car that feels anything like it, that Ive driven anyway. Looks a stunner.


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Spot on that


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

amazing mk2 bud! :thumb:


----------



## RegisRR (Aug 8, 2012)

quality job, looks mint that!


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply's been on holiday and only just returned. 

Thanks for the comments and to the people who PM'd me asking me If I'd like t sell... 

All tucked away now till 2013..


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I drove past you on the A45 a few weeks back. Got a Mondial blue Clio Cup at the moment. Sold my MK4 Anniversary.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks awesome.

I don't think there is a single thing that I would change on that GTi!

Really, really awesome example.

I have a chance to own a MK2 which has been in my family for over 15 years, only problem for me is it's an 8v (5d) big bumper jobby. Unsure on if I should take it on! Always wanted to do a project on a MK1 /Mk2 16v 3d or Fiesta RST!

Plans would be just to get it to a VGC oem look with BBS like those and just replace bits over time! Just unsure on if I should do it or not it's got sentimental value to it because I grew up in it lol.

Decisions, decisions!

Anyway, as said awesome car!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love it


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely car mate:thumb:


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Fancy a swap?


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

MK1Campaign said:


> I drove past you on the A45 a few weeks back. Got a Mondial blue Clio Cup at the moment. Sold my MK4 Anniversary.


I think I was going to Balsal Common I keep the car there sometimes at my in-laws. I've got a massive soft spot for Renaults I used to have a Clio Williams back in the day one of the best cars I've ever owned. A chap I work with has got an alien green 200 RS I see it every day in car park and love it..


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Jamie_M said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> I don't think there is a single thing that I would change on that GTi!
> 
> ...


Do it mate. Most Mk2's have been to the moon and back and most probably abused at some point in its life at 22 years old. If you know the car like that I'd go for it. Nothing wrong with a 5 door 8v have a look on Edition 38 for inspriation or just keep it as it is and just keep it OEM..


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful mk2 dude, just how I'd have one


----------

